# Broke down & watched Axemen last night.



## redprospector (Mar 1, 2010)

Ok, I finally broke down & watched Axemen last night.
Hahahaha! What a waste of time!
Slope is right, It's a soap opera. I caught up on the whole season watching one episode.
It's really aggrivating that those of us who make our lives in the woods are portrayed as blithering idiots. My wife wants to write the History channel and tell them to get their :censored: straight, because she felt that nothing she saw was factual. Her brothers were 3rd generation loggers here, so she feels like she knows what's real, and I'm inclined to agree with her.

Andy


----------



## logging22 (Mar 1, 2010)

redprospector said:


> Ok, I finally broke down & watched Axemen last night.
> Hahahaha! What a waste of time!
> Slope is right, It's a soap opera. I caught up on the whole season watching one episode.
> It's really aggrivating that those of us who make our lives in the woods are portrayed as blithering idiots. My wife wants to write the History channel and tell them to get their :censored: straight, because she felt that nothing she saw was factual. Her brothers were 3rd generation loggers here, so she feels like she knows what's real, and I'm inclined to agree with her.
> ...



I would sign the letter.


----------

